# Slide Topper Choices



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I am in the market for a slide topper for our 250RS dining room slide. The falling leaves made it very clear the value of these guys. I am looking at the Dometic Elite 102"slide topper. The topper along with the associated hardware is right around $450 with free shipping. I like the idea of a case around the fabric when it's stored but also realize that the awning on the other side is left out in the elements all year long and they seem to fare pretty well. I figure this informed and experienced group will be happy to suggest the best bang for your buck choice, whether it be a vinyl or aluminum weather shield, one without a shield, or perhaps something I haven't thought of. I am open to suggestions.

-Kevin


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We have the dometic elite toppers with the totally enclosed case for the topper on our outback 295RE. Much cleaner looking than the ones without the case, less likelyhood of damage when traveling, Very satisfied and would get them again. yes, they are more expensive than the uncovered ones.

Toppers are well worth the expense if you camp in the rain or under trees, especially pine and fir trees. and in the summer it keeps the heat off the slides so the trailer stays oooler.


----------

